# URGENT help - UK citizen moving to Greece



## jamesb2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi there,

I am a company director in the UK and a British citizen. 

In light of recent events, I am buying some villas on one of the Greek Islands as part of a business deal and I am registering to live in Greece before the referendum (in a week / maximum two weeks) so I'll have my registration certificate. My brother works for my business in the UK - he has lived on and off in the UK - he's Australian too with Ancestry to the UK. 

Now we will operate my business in the UK, but I am keen to get him to work with / for me in Greece. He is solely dependent on me as my employee - I depend on him too.

What can I do to ensure he can work for me in Greece? What visa process is there? He will remain employed by my British company too. Are we able to get a (5 year) EEA family permit to Greece to work with me? Do I need to open a company and sponsor him? He has unrestricted right to live in the UK but not sure of the process for Greece now. 

Help please!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

jamesb2015 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a company director in the UK and a British citizen.
> 
> ...


If he has ancestry such as parents or grandparents from UK he should apply for British passport,also I guess you know the deal here from the government on if you buy a property..house,flat worth minimum 250.000 or a business or set up one I think you get rights to live here after 5 years of ownership and they extended that deal to include close family and to all have Greek citizenship so check out that on line or from the British consulate or embassy here.


----------

